# Watches stolen near Hannover



## Lutz (Jun 3, 2007)

The following watches have been stolen in the night of Dez. 27th near Hannover Germany:
Doxa Sahara 750T Prof 
Doxa Sharkhunter 750T
Doxa caribbean 750T 
Doxa 750T Prof Cosc
Doxa Searambler 750 T alte Lünette
Doxa Sharkhunter 250 
Doxa T-Graph Prof 600T-Graph 
Doxa SharkhunterChrono 40 Jahre
Doxa 300T Sharkhunter 
Doxa 300T Seahunter 
Doxa Sub 200 Nymph 
Doxa 1000T Sharkhunter
Doxa Sharkhunter Chrono 600 T-Graph
Doxa 5000T Sharkhunter COSC
Doxa Divingstar 600T

Girard-Perregaux Sea Hawk Pro 1

Mühle Rasmus rot mit Artusband
Kazimon 1000
Omega Seamaster Diver 300 Professional Titan
Omega Fliegeruhr 20erJahren mit großem Lederband
Omega mit rötlichem Lederband
UTS mit Milanesearmband Chronograph
UTS 500 Stahlband nicht von UTS 
Uhr- Kraft Stahlband 
Glycine incusore
Russische Taucheruhr 60mm gelbesBand
Mido CommanderDamenuhr automatik 
Mido commander Herrenuhr automatik
Aristo 262
Seiko 5 kleine Beobachtungsuhr blaues Band
Steinhart Fliegeruhr groß 

If you have any information about these watches please contact me urgently.


----------



## Lutz (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi
The watches are still away.
Please pay attention if watches are offered without box and papers.

Thanks
Lutz


----------



## Lutz (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi
Some watches I got back. They were near Hamburg and Hannover in Germany.
This is the new list with the watches I still search.
*Watches stolen near Hannover*

The following watches have been stolen in the night of Dez. 27th near Hannover Germany:
Doxa Sahara 750T Prof 
Doxa Sharkhunter 750T
Doxa caribbean 750T 
Doxa T-Graph Prof 600T-Graph 
Doxa SharkhunterChrono 40 Jahre
Doxa 300T Sharkhunter 
Doxa Sub 200 Nymph 
Doxa Sharkhunter Chrono 600 T-Graph
Doxa 5000T Sharkhunter COSC
Doxa Divingstar 600T

Girard-Perregaux Sea Hawk Pro 1

Mühle Rasmus rot mit Artusband
Kazimon 1000
Omega Seamaster Diver 300 Professional Titan
UTS mit Milanesearmband Chronograph
UTS 500 Stahlband nicht von UTS 
Russische Taucheruhr 60mm gelbesBand
Mido CommanderDamenuhr automatik 
Mido commander Herrenuhr automatik
Aristo 262
Seiko 5 kleine Beobachtungsuhr blaues Band
Steinhart Fliegeruhr groß 

If you have any information about these watches please contact me urgently.​


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about your watches being taken from you. You certainly have a lot Doxas. How did you get back some of the watches?


----------



## Lutz (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi
Some were offered at EBAY. Others found by the police at the home of the ebaysellers. 
All watches were offered without box and papers.
Don't buy without box and papers.


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

Lutz said:


> Hi
> Some were offered at EBAY. Others found by the police at the home of the ebaysellers.
> All watches were offered without box and papers.
> Don't buy without box and papers.


Were any of the eBay sellers located in the United States?


----------



## Lutz (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Conky
All watches were found in northern Germany. But this is now six month ago, might be they are now in the USA.
They are not interesting in the eastern hemisphere, they are only worhty in the west.
King regards 
Lutz


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

Lutz said:


> Hi Conky
> All watches were found in northern Germany. But this is now six month ago, might be they are now in the USA.
> They are not interesting in the eastern hemisphere, they are only worhty in the west.
> King regards
> Lutz


No problem Lutz, thanks for the info. I'll keep a lookout for any Doxas on eBay. These days there are not a lot of Doxas for sale, so it's not that hard to watch out for them.


----------



## Lutz (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi
I have got another one back the:
Doxa Sharkhunter Chrono 600 T-Graph
was sold in Bremen Germany one year ago and I found him offered a second time in Hannover, my hometown.

Newer ever buy a nearly new watch without papers and box. It might be mine.
Thank you for your help.
Lutz


----------

